# Emeral Dwarf Rasbora



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

Emeral Dwarf Rasbora

Origin: Burma
The largest: 3 cm 
Water temperature: 22 to 28 degrees 
ph: 6 ~ 7 

Initially, translucent body, issued on the back of the bright blue brushed 
There is a clear center of the Orange Line 
When the mature stable support, the body will issue a bright orange-red 
Very beautiful, gentle nature of this fish, but a bit shy, 
Easily frightened, it is best to let more glasses


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow. reminds me of a neon tetra, but the bottom stripe is a little less pronounced and doesn't reach the ventral area, the top stripe appears to shine like glitter instead of a shine like neon in the neon tetra, and the emerald dwarf rasbora is a little smaller. do u know what pet shop might sell them?


----------

